# Critique of Two Kingdom Theology: Dr. Richard Gamble Lecture



## N. Eshelman (Nov 1, 2012)

Today Dr. Rick Gamble gave an online lecture that was a critique of the Westminster-West style *Two Kingdom Theology*. He made some big claims against 2K theology and showed how it was outside of the Westminster (Standards) tradition. Have a listen and tell me what you think. 

https://www.fuzemeeting.com/replay_meeting/bffa2e59/2761243

additional note from me (Puritan Covenanter) concerning the video feed.....
If you get an echo just click on the pause button in the middle of the video panel. Go to the bottom right of the page and mute the sound on the bottom sound icon. Then click play again. It will eliminate the double voicing. I was getting an Echo with my Google browser.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Nov 1, 2012)

A necessary listen for all.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Nov 1, 2012)

I will listen!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Nov 1, 2012)

There is a bit of a hiccup with the feed about 28 minutes in. It passes after a minute or two.


----------



## rbcbob (Nov 1, 2012)

We're giving this subject a litte rest at present.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 2, 2012)

We are giving this topic a discussion rest at this time. But I don't see any reason why anyone can't listen to the discussion so it will remain available. 

If you get an echo just click on the pause button in the middle of the video panel. Go to the bottom right of the page and mute the sound on the bottom sound icon. Then click play again. It will eliminate the double voicing. I was getting an Echo with my Google browser. 

Also remember that this is a general synopsis. It will not hit everyone who holds to Two Kingdoms. The term is also used in different ways as in Two fold Government. Calvin used those terms interchangeably if I am not mistaken. Anyways, enjoy this.


----------

